
Nextdoor raises $123M at a $2.1B valuation - wuunderbar
https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/14/neighborhood-social-network-nextdoor-raises-123-million-at-2-1-billion-valuation/
======
SubuSS
I hope Nextdoor puts in some measures towards not becoming facebook groups
2.0.

Almost all the conversations I've seen in there have been hugely controversial
- only now, there is no worry of the other person flipping out and
embarrassing you and everyone is google-intelligent. You see a ton of people
shitting on others houses etc. I don't know how to solve it :\

------
maimeowmeow
How does nextdoor make money?

~~~
milkytron
ads

